# Mixed style



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

I went last month to a Show in which classical and pop-rock was mixed.
Can you imagine the torture it is for a music lover? – “You shouldn’t have gone there” you would tell me. Of course, but I did, and I practically killed my-self as they played the Albinoni’s Adagio – i thought that somebody has burnt it for years: no, no, it still exists! (and with electronic sounds, nowadays !)

Is there anybody in this forum, working at the UN, or powerful enough, to forbid that?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I presume that you haven't looked at the plethora of videos on YouTube of Pachelbel's Canon played with an electric guitar, or the Moonlight sonata "jazzified."


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm of two minds about this. One the one hand, I do hate the popified Chopin pumped out of speakers hidden in trees in public parks.

On the other hand--don't shoot me--I quite enjoy the Trans-Siberian Orchestra's interpretation of Beethoven. I also like the London Philharmonic's Pink Floyd. It may not be serious, but I think this crossover music can be fun.


----------

